# Let's See Your Desktops!



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

My little Acer laptop. I sure have been drooling over a new MBP, though!


----------



## BillM (Jan 19, 2015)

Not a great shot, not even good, but the subject makes up for it


----------



## runnah (Jan 19, 2015)

I should really change my wallpaper


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## BillM (Jan 19, 2015)

decided to put up a new one, this shot was from yesterday


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 19, 2015)

I've got this one up right now!
Not a screen shot. My desktop is so cluttered right now with exported files. Time for a cleanup!


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


>


That looks like a huge monitor! Size?


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limr (Jan 19, 2015)

For the moment.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 19, 2015)

Main screen - Shot taken in Milan of our model during a fashion video shoot




Second screen - Deer in Richmond Park, London


----------



## baturn (Jan 19, 2015)

I have no idea how you do this.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 19, 2015)

baturn said:


> I have no idea how you do this.



Here is one way.  PC How to Take a Screenshot on a PC | Digital Trends


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2015)

snerd said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




It's called a _ScreenShot When You Use Two 23" Monitors_.







Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper 2.3



.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## oldhippy (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow! Some really great wallpapers!! And I see Lenny uses Media Monkey too......... I knew I liked you!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## runnah (Jan 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



haha yup


----------



## runnah (Jan 19, 2015)

I felt the urge to change...


----------



## baturn (Jan 19, 2015)

i'll be damned. It worked.


----------



## baturn (Jan 19, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how you do this.
> ...


Thanks Jaca.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## snowbear (Jan 19, 2015)

It changes every few hours - this is the current one.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 19, 2015)

You did say Desktop. No?


----------



## DBA (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2015)

snowbear said:


> It changes every few hours - this is the current one.



Brunette.... blonde..... redhead... brunette.... blonde.... redhead.....


----------



## snowbear (Jan 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > It changes every few hours - this is the current one.
> ...


Not quite - Zooey in pink blouse,Mishele, Shakira in green dress, Lenny, cat, Zooey in blue dress, Marija, Shakira in white dress, pond, Sharon . . .


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 19, 2015)

DBA said:


> View attachment 93604


Oh I do love this shot!! Well captured, with lots of feeling!


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

My desktop....................


----------



## snowbear (Jan 19, 2015)

It changed for a little while.  My first attempt at panning (about 5 shots in).


----------



## limr (Jan 19, 2015)

snerd said:


> Wow! Some really great wallpapers!! *And I see Lenny uses Media Monkey too......... I knew I liked you!!!*



I just downloaded it yesterday, actually. Because I just couldn't take anymore just how hard iTunes sucks. I'm trying Media Monkey now, though what I don't like is how I'll try to use a certain function or other, just to see what it does and learn my way around the program, but it keeps telling me that I have to go to the paid upgrade to use that function.

While it's nice to be able to carry so much music around with me to listen to whenever I want, I also really miss the simplicity of gently laying the needle down and trying not to jump too hard so the record doesn't skip. I have GOT to set up my damn turntable already!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 19, 2015)

Rick50 said:


> You did say Desktop. No?



You are braver than I! No lie, when I saw the thread title, that's what I thought the OP actually meant, was pictures of the tops of our desks. And my immediate thought was..."Not just no, but..." 

But yeah, my computer desktop? I can do THAT.
It changes every so often; currently, I think I have six different images it rotates between, but I think I may add a few more soon.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah -- my physical desktop (at home) is off limits.  The one at work isn't too bad - just don't open any drawers.


----------



## Heather Koch (Jan 19, 2015)

Switching over to an Apple computer a few years ago was one heck of a good decision.  Love my little MacBook!

But here's my desktop...




Screen Shot 2015-01-19 at 6.59.38 PM by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

limr said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Some really great wallpapers!! *And I see Lenny uses Media Monkey too......... I knew I liked you!!!*
> ...


I paid for it like 7 years ago. Well worth it! Every upgrade since has been free free free with the lifetime license!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a boring sonofagun. Vibrant desktops stress me out and distract me so I keep it default.


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...


However, I think the Lifetime license back then was only $24.95, the price of the Gold version today. I would not have paid $50 back then, I don't think!


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

snerd said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


I know I shouldn't quote myself again, but I just found my .pdf receipt for it! October 10, 2006, I paid $34.95 for Lifetime license.


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

Lenny, my Media Monkey window..............


----------



## Designer (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, o.k......

Oh, heck, it's too big.


----------



## Designer (Jan 19, 2015)

Snerd!  You've GOT to be freakin' kidding me!  that is the most benign desktop I've ever seen, or hope to see.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 19, 2015)

Always looking for spring


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

Designer said:


> Snerd!  You've GOT to be freakin' kidding me!  that is the most benign desktop I've ever seen, or hope to see.


You mean the Media Monkey screen? That's one of "many" views and skins you can choose from. I like my music player simple and easy to find my stuff.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> View attachment 93621


Ubuntu........ love it! Dual boot it on this laptop, but haven't booted into it in ages. Probably have many updates to install!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 19, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 93581



Yesss. I had a FLCL desktop for the longest time in high school. Yup, Canti on that good old 4:3 CRT. Was magical


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 19, 2015)

snerd said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 93621
> ...



That's how I access DarkTable.

Joe


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Ysarex said:
> ...


Well, I've not heard of it. Interesting. Off to have a look-see, thanks!


----------



## limr (Jan 19, 2015)

snerd said:


> Lenny, my Media Monkey window..............
> View attachment 93615



Mine looks very different and I tried to figure out how to download a different skin but I think that requires an upgrade. I'm not sure if I'm willing to go that route just yet. Kinda into free right about now :/  I might download Spotify and give that a whirl. I just want to manage the music on my harddrive without iTunes constantly rearranging it, duplicating it, and saving it in something other than mp3. Man, it sucks hard!



snerd said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 93621
> ...



Snerd, baby, you're going to love me even more in about half a second!  The desktop on my netbook:


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

limr said:


> ....... Snerd, baby, you're going to love me even more in about half a second!  The desktop on my netbook:
> View attachment 93626



OMG!!! A Linux girl too?!?!?!?!?


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

I have no idea what's on my Ubuntu desktop. Probably some bland stars I think. I'll go boot it and report back!


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

Checking in, from deep within the Ubuntu operating system. My wallpaper......................








Yeah, I auto-hide the taskbar. Hmmmm...... I even forgot what it's called in Ubuntu lol!!


----------



## DBA (Jan 19, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 93604
> ...


Thank you! Opening ceremonies are my favorite thing to shoot at these events. Can't beat the light when the rider is being hit by a spotlight from four different directions.  Only thing I didn't like about this photo is how tight it was, but didn't have much of a choice as my back was literally against the wall and I was using my 300mm.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 19, 2015)

My MBP


----------



## Ray Hines (Jan 20, 2015)

I had to do a bit of a tidy up first. Isn't it amazing how many temporary or installation files we collect.


----------



## John Hunt (Jan 20, 2015)

this is what it looks like at the moment.


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2015)

snerd said:


> Checking in, from deep within the Ubuntu operating system. My wallpaper......................
> 
> Yeah, I auto-hide the taskbar. Hmmmm...... I even forgot what it's called in Ubuntu lol!!



I auto-hide as well. I still run Windows on my main computer, and for a while, I had a dual boot on the netbook, but when I realized that I never ever used Windows, then it got wiped clean and now the netbook runs only Ubuntu. I'd been wanting to try Linux for years but I only got up the nerve when my boyfriend started experimenting with it and could help me if I screwed it up too badly


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2015)

limr has a computer? I always assumed all your correspondence was done via parchment and wax seals.


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> limr has a computer? I always assumed all your correspondence was done via parchment and wax seals.



That's only for real writing.

And for the record, yes I do actually have wax seals


----------



## snerd (Jan 20, 2015)

limr said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Checking in, from deep within the Ubuntu operating system. My wallpaper......................
> ...


At one time, I tried maybe 5 or 6 different distros. Probably liked Linux Mint the most, using the Cinnamon desktop. The last couple of years, my photography hobby has drastically slowed down my computer hobby!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2015)

So, after the screenshot of my home computer, I got inspired to clean up my Mac desktop at work and customize the display on it. I've had it on the default desktop picture ever since I got it, over a year ago. So now I have it set up to rotate through with some of my own pictures, like my PC at home does.  Probably need to add some transit-related photos to the folder for the work Mac, but not quite THAT motivated right now. 

Won't bother with the work PC; only use it when I absolutely MUST access the city network anyway.

Current Mac display:


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## snerd (Jan 20, 2015)

Changed mine tonight......................


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 20, 2015)

@pixmedic You actually watch kenshin?


----------



## snerd (Jan 20, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 93682


Gay Midget Watersports?! Busted!!

  

..........................


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 21, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> @pixmedic You actually watch kenshin?
> View attachment 93710



Yup.
One of my favorites.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > @pixmedic You actually watch kenshin?
> ...


Your coolness rank just improved by 10 points!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 21, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Raj_55555 said:
> ...


Did u see the live action movie version?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Did u see the live action movie version?


Yup!! All except the third one, those are too good..Probably the first time a proper movie has been made out of an anime.
Kenshin is a (close) third in my most fav characters, right after Goku and Monkey D Luffy.  I wonder if you watch those as well!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 21, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Did u see the live action movie version?
> ...


Love DBZ!
DragonBall was good too.
GT....eh, not sure much. 
As soon as Akira Toriyama wasn't in on it, the DragonBall series just wasn't as good. I think Akira meant for it to end at DBZ.

Vegeta  was my favorite


----------



## Designer (Jan 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Love DBZ!
> DragonBall was good too.
> GT....eh, not sure much.
> As soon as Akira Toriyama wasn't in on it, the DragonBall series just wasn't as good. I think Akira meant for it to end at DBZ.
> ...



Let's keep it in English, please.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 21, 2015)

i can't even see my desktop it is covered in file folders.....


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Love DBZ!
> DragonBall was good too.
> GT....eh, not sure much.
> As soon as Akira Toriyama wasn't in on it, the DragonBall series just wasn't as good. I think Akira meant for it to end at DBZ.
> ...


Bumping up the points by a couple of hundreds, minus ten for having Vegeta as your fav.   Stopping this awesome conversation, lest we want Designer to come after us with his pitchfork


----------



## Designer (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Love DBZ!
> ...



I liked the one with the motorcycles and the blob thing.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 21, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Did u see the live action movie version?
> ...



Hey, are you kidding? There's lot of good animal movies out there. I love a good animal movie.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 21, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Hey, are you kidding? There's lot of good animal movies out there. I love a good animal movie.


----------



## Designer (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, animal movies are better than those starring Anna May.

Whoever she is.


----------



## BillM (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm guessing one of you two will be a customer of Big Giant Swords at some point this season LOL


Big Giant Swords | Discovery


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2015)

Here's my work computer at the admin job at school. I use this particular picture because I very often have to look at it, think of peaceful moments, and take long, deep breaths to keep myself from throwing sh*t. I'll change it from time to time, but I always use pictures specifically for their ability to elicit calm feelings.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 22, 2015)

BillM said:


> I'm guessing one of you two will be a customer of Big Giant Swords at some point this season LOL
> 
> 
> Big Giant Swords | Discovery



Wow..these are my people.

Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 22, 2015)

limr said:


> Here's my work computer at the admin job at school. I use this particular picture because I very often have to look at it, think of peaceful moments, and take long, deep breaths to keep myself from throwing sh*t. I'll change it from time to time, but I always use pictures specifically for their ability to elicit calm feelings.
> View attachment 93735



Hmm.. maybe you could put another background into the rotation - a picture of a wall covered with shite, and the caption "Mission Accomplished"


----------



## snerd (Jan 22, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 93793


Hey! You removed the Gay Midget Watersports folder lol!!


----------



## mmaria (Jan 23, 2015)

this is actually fun, I mean to see other people desktops 

at the job


----------



## Kwenami (Jan 24, 2015)

So...my desktop background is comics/photos that I like but it changes frequently. 

So instead, I'll post what I weirdly though this was about...DESKTOPS.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't have a photo of my desktop at the moment but I do have a photo of "my desktop" as well as the machine powering it. Here you go!  Photo of the desk uploaded and my actual computer is linked! 




Home Built i7 Machine by spikeyj37, on Flickr

The video card doesn't match any more because I needed a new one to push the 4 monitor setup as well as wanted a better gaming experience (when I have the time  ). I ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 in November and it runs flawlessly and super quickly!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 27, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 94213


Hey look!! You use nvidia!!


----------



## snerd (Jan 27, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 94213
> ...


Heehee........ Sure beats gay midget watersports!!  Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 94213
> ...




yea, I found that a lot of the games i have on steam insist on using PhysX drivers, which is an nvidea thing, so when i went to upgrade from on-board video to an actual card i got a 2 gig nvidea geoforce card.


----------



## snerd (Jan 27, 2015)

nVidia for me, please! Looking at new laptops, if I don't go MBP I'll go with one of the 2-4gb models. The newer laptops with 4K are incredible!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Scatterbrained (Jan 27, 2015)

My desktop background, an image I did a while back.


----------



## snerd (Jan 30, 2015)

My newest, my oic.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## snerd (Jan 30, 2015)

snerd said:


> My newest, my oic.
> 
> View attachment 94448


Oic?! Pic!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snowbear (Jan 30, 2015)

snerd said:


> my oic.


??  Officer in Charge??


----------



## snerd (Jan 30, 2015)

snowbear said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > my oic.
> ...


I'd just as soon post a misspelled word than the crap this autocorrect comes up with lol!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's my desktops ... it's 2 images as I use a mac and screenshot produced 2 files!


----------



## Life (Jan 31, 2015)

Main display ( right ) 21.5 Secondary display  ( Left ) 19.5


----------

